# how often to bath my cockapoo



## lauren

Hello, I have a 15 week old cockapoo called teddy and he gets so messy, with twigs and leaves etc... From the garden, how often should I bath him as he does get his fur bunching together after wee wee underneath him. thank you. 
Lauren and teddy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Hi Lauren  

You shouldn't wash them too often BUT we rinse ours with water all the time because they're forever muddy. Just limit the amount of time you actually wash them with shampoo maybe once every 3-4 weeks. But just with clean water then as many times as you need to I think is fine


----------



## Pollypiglet

I don't have a bath just a shower room so Hattie will not get a bath in my house!. Have a good paw dunking container for the really muddy days and good rub down with towel. Wet wipe after toilet break will sort wee smell, not good idea to bath too often upsets coats natural balance and can cause dry flaky skin. Never bathed my terriers in 15 years but rubbed them down with towel whenever wet never smelt doggy and never had bad skin.


----------



## lauren

Ok thats really helpful. Thank u both, x x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

No problem  x


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

don`t think we`ve ever bathed axl - twice at the groomers maybe, hosed him down a few times mind.


----------



## Benji

I have a question about this ... my son is super allergic to cats and Simon (works for Sylvia) suggested we bathe the dog once we got her home because my son had such a bad reaction to the cat (we were in the house for a while and the cat was hanging around us and the pups). We have puppy shampoo ... any advice for such an early bath ... bit nervous.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

People generally advise to put a towel or something in the bottom of the bath or sink so that the puppy doesn't slide around as apparently it can be quite bad for their joints.

Other than that, just get it at a middle temprature, warmish but not too hot & try to keep him calm, hopefully he'll be fine & won't mind baths  But some really hate baths!


----------



## Enneirda.

I bath my crew weekly. Sometimes even sooner (but no less then 5 days) if they're dirty. As far as him peeing on his fur, you'd best get his stomach trimmed, that'll never get better lol. It doesn't look too bad to take the stomach up higher, and if you leave his sides longer you won't even notice it. 

Benji, make sure you have everything you'll need to make the bath short, and keep the water warm. If you own a blow dryer (human or dog) I'd advise using it, pups shiver a lot after a bath.


----------



## Benji

Thanks! I did it! I'm so proud of myself. He whimpered at the beginning then seemed to enjoy it a bit and then thought hmmm ... not sure about this and had a sad kind of look - but he didn't protest or try to struggle (as he did in the beginning). In no time we were done ... dried him with two different towels - 1st one to get most of the water and then another one to dry more ... used a low warm setting for the hair dryer - I have 4 (spent quite a long time drying him ... since he was shivering so much!)

He is such a good puppy! So glad we picked him ... so glad Sylvia did so much great work in his first 8 weeks ... he is a very secure puppy!


----------



## Benji

Enneirda. said:


> I bath my crew weekly. Sometimes even sooner (but no less then 5 days) if they're dirty.


This is what our doctor said to do because of my son's dust allergy, but I've also heard from dog groomers that weekly is too much for the dog's skin. What is your experience with the weekly washing on their skin?

Thanks!


----------



## Enneirda.

Benji said:


> This is what our doctor said to do because of my son's dust allergy, but I've also heard from dog groomers that weekly is too much for the dog's skin. What is your experience with the weekly washing on their skin?
> 
> Thanks!


'tis perfectly fine if you use the right shampoo. Something mild is best, and if any problems arise, there is always oatmill and the such made for pickier skin. 

I use a heavily diluted mixture of two store bought ones (one being an oatmill) and a squirt of Dawn, cause it takes out smells and stains like nothing else. I follow up with a touch of conditioner. I'm also playing around with homemade ones right now, but nothing all that serious. 

I could go to two weeks without too much of a problem... but I hate having a odd smelling bed lol. 'Lo gets a mild (but strong to me) doggy and earthy smell from all her running by a week, and she must _always_ sleep on any available pillows. So she brings it on herself. And D needs it often to keep out the tangles in his long mane, and cause he looks stupid when his fur crinkles lol.


----------

